# turbo-charge your screwgun



## joepro0000

How many of yous know about installing a 3rd clutch on your dewalt or grabber screw gun? Alot of the hangers have them out here, and I noticed the difference when I tried their gun. You can slam the screw into the metal stud with less than a sec wait, vs the 2-4 secs with a standard screw gun.


----------



## Mudshark

joepro0000 said:


> How many of yous know about installing a 3rd clutch on your dewalt or grabber screw gun? Alot of the hangers have them out here, and I noticed the difference when I tried their gun. You can slam the screw into the metal stud with less than a sec wait, vs the 2-4 secs with a standard screw gun.


More details please


----------



## moore

YES! more info!:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

joepro0000 said:


> You can slam the screw into the metal stud with less than a sec wait, vs the 2-4 secs with a standard screw gun.


2-4 seconds with a standard screw gun!?
What the heck sort of retarded screw gun are you using that takes 2-4 seconds to put a screw in?!
In 4 seconds I should have 3 screws in the wall already.
I just use a regular Dewalt drywall gun. They aren't slow by any means.


----------



## joepro0000

PrecisionTaping said:


> 2-4 seconds with a standard screw gun!?
> What the heck sort of retarded screw gun are you using that takes 2-4 seconds to put a screw in?!
> In 4 seconds I should have 3 screws in the wall already.
> I just use a regular Dewalt drywall gun. They aren't slow by any means.


I'm talking about on metal studs. You know you can't slam the gun into the drywall with the screw on, if you do, you wait the mila-seconds for the drilling. Maybe its not 2-4 secs, but sures feels slower than using a modified gun with a 3rd clutch. I will take some pics soon, and post them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

joepro0000 said:


> I'm talking about on metal studs. You know you can't slam the gun into the drywall with the screw on, if you do, you wait the mila-seconds for the drilling. Maybe its not 2-4 secs, but sures feels slower than using a modified gun with a 3rd clutch. I will take some pics soon, and post them.


You using self-drilling/tapping drywall screws? That might also help.


----------



## Mudshark

Right on PT - that may explain his 2-4 seconds (with metal studs) :jester:

Yes - gotta use the right screws for the job.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> You using self-drilling/tapping drywall screws? That might also help.
> View attachment 5624
> View attachment 5625
> View attachment 5626


Why are you going to used galvanized heavy gauge screws on something like a light gauge steel:blink:$$$$$$$$

It's a fairly well known fact, that there is more repetitive strain injury from screwing into steel than wood. Due to the simple fact you half to push harder on steel than on wood:yes:

So with your solution, you recommend heavy gauge screws for lite gauge steel, whats your solution for heavy gauge steel then???:whistling2:

I want to see joepro0000's idea:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> You using self-drilling/tapping drywall screws? That might also help.
> View attachment 5624
> View attachment 5625
> View attachment 5626


You DO realize that joepro is actually a Professional, right?

Personally, if someone refers to putting a 3rd clutch on a gun, I'd listen up...this isn't amateur hour mumbo jumbo.


----------



## gazman

Sounds interesting:yes: but I am having trouble with the logic of a third clutch helping. A higher RPM makes more sense to me. We work over a lot of steel frames using collated Makita guns. They run at 4000 RPM and work very well. Occasionally you get a screw that is harder to drive in, but I think that has more to do with the sharpness of the screw more than anything else.


----------



## chris

Guys have been tweaking screwguns out here for a while. From what Ive gathered and expereinced first hand was the gun has more rpm after tweaking it. Ive never done it to my own gun but have used one that was and that thing screamed:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Doesn't Dewalt make a 5200 rpm gun? And I've never seen it, but I heard that Hitachi makes a 6000 rpm "rocket gun".

I never hang steel, so I'm sticking with my 2500 rpm Milwaukee:thumbsup:


Edit: Makita makes one too..... http://www.homedepot.com/buy/makita-6-000-rpm-1-4-in-drywall-screwgun-fs6200tp.html


http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-w6vm.html


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> Doesn't Dewalt make a 5200 rpm gun? And I've never seen it, but I heard that Hitachi makes a 6000 rpm "rocket gun".
> 
> I never hang steel, so I'm sticking with my 2500 rpm Milwaukee:thumbsup:


 dewalt used to I dont know if they still do


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Why are you going to used galvanized heavy gauge screws on something like a light gauge steel:blink:$$$$$$$$
> 
> It's a fairly well known fact, that there is more repetitive strain injury from screwing into steel than wood. Due to the simple fact you half to push harder on steel than on wood:yes:
> 
> So with your solution, you recommend heavy gauge screws for lite gauge steel, whats your solution for heavy gauge steel then???:whistling2:
> 
> I want to see joepro0000's idea:thumbup:


First off, he didn't state it was lite gauge steel.
And if it takes him 4 seconds to put a damn screw in the wall I could only assume it was heavy gauge steel.
That's why I made the suggestion of self-tapping screws.




SlimPickins said:


> You DO realize that joepro is actually a Professional, right?
> 
> Personally, if someone refers to putting a 3rd clutch on a gun, I'd listen up...this isn't amateur hour mumbo jumbo.


I didn't say I wouldn't listen.
I'm absolutely interested in learning how to put a 3rd clutch on my guns.
It just doesn't seem right that it should take that long to put a screw into steel without having a 3rd clutch installed.

There are better screwguns for steel out there.
Such as the Makita you posted. That thing will tear through steel!

I do want to learn what Joepro is explaining. I was just offering suggestions is all.


----------



## joepro0000

I will take a video if I can monday, of how you put the 3rd clutch in. Its a small black plate, looks like a washer, and they insert it fairly quick, and it makes the gun spin really fast. IT only works with Dewalt and Grabber guns. 

BTW: - It is light gauge framing -20 gauge studs. It doesnt take 4 secs, I might of exaggerated, but you don't have to put some much force into it with a 3rd clutch vs without. All I know is it is alot faster than my Makita 4500 corded gun and my hilti cordless screwgun (4500 rpm)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

joepro0000 said:


> I will take a video if I can monday, of how you put the 3rd clutch in. Its a small black plate, looks like a washer, and they insert it fairly quick, and it makes the gun spin really fast. IT only works with Dewalt and Grabber guns.
> 
> BTW: - It is light gauge framing -20 gauge studs. It doesnt take 4 secs, I might of exaggerated, but you don't have to put some much force into it with a 3rd clutch vs without. All I know is it is alot faster than my Makita 4500 corded gun and my hilti cordless screwgun (4500 rpm)


Look forward to it!


----------



## TonyM

Why bother taking your gun apart and messing with it when you could just buy a collated gun?


----------



## SlimPickins

TonyM said:


> Why bother taking your gun apart and messing with it when you could just buy a collated gun?


A collated gun won't improve the speed with which a screw enters the substrate....in this case, steel.


----------



## TonyM

SlimPickins said:


> A collated gun won't improve the speed with which a screw enters the substrate....in this case, steel.


Buy a decent gun in the first place then. My Hilti is 5000rpm. I'm pretty sure that's fast enough.


----------



## SlimPickins

You guys are funny...the man asked if we knew anything about modifying screwguns to achieve faster rpms.....not for suggestions or naysaying.

We all know they make fast guns, but the idea of a home modification is cool, especially when 3 screws and a washer means I could super-charge/de-charge my gun with ease. One of my spare guns that is


----------



## kylemanley1

excited to see the video!


----------



## A smooth finish

http://www.amazon.com/HILTI-SD-4500-SCREWGUN/dp/B001KWI9VY

One of the best screw guns I have used.


----------



## carpentaper

i just bought one too. it is a smooth and compact little gun. it cost me less than 150 though.


----------



## A smooth finish

Ya I just found that link. Where did you get yours I have been looking for a cheap one


----------



## kylemanley1

hows the hilti compare to dewalt?


----------



## A smooth finish

I like it better because its shorter your screws dont tend to go in crooked. You can put a little more force on it I think. And seems to be a bit faster.


----------



## carpentaper

i got mine from the hilti store. it didn't cost me much less. $126 i think before 12% tax so it was around 140. so more or less the same. i've never used a dewalt.


----------



## Zendik

I just look at the box of screws, bark at it like a dog and they all jump out of the box and into the wall.


----------



## dieselman350

You can't compare a hilti to a dewalt the hilti is far better once you use one you'll take your dewalt and throw it away


----------



## evolve991

I'm interested in the 3rd clutch but then I've always been a "tear it apart and mod it" type. Sounds like the difference between a 350 turbo and a 700 Raptor to me :thumbsup:

We used Hilti in the early 90s until they redesigned the guns into something that handled like a farm tractor. Haven't tried the new ones yet.


----------



## gazman

joepro0000 said:


> I will take a video if I can monday, of how you put the 3rd clutch in. Its a small black plate, looks like a washer, and they insert it fairly quick, and it makes the gun spin really fast. IT only works with Dewalt and Grabber guns.
> 
> BTW: - It is light gauge framing -20 gauge studs. It doesnt take 4 secs, I might of exaggerated, but you don't have to put some much force into it with a 3rd clutch vs without. All I know is it is alot faster than my Makita 4500 corded gun and my hilti cordless screwgun (4500 rpm)



Hey Joe a promise is a promise.:yes:


----------



## ubcguy89

dude, I am a union carpenter from pittsburgh. I work commercial, and hang on metal studs all the time. on 25g metal use 1 1/4 fine thread and the go in like a hot knife through butter. I can screw board like a mo' fo' and it has never taken me longer than a second to put in a screw. maybe when I first started it took 2-4 sec


----------



## gordie

ubcguy89 said:


> dude, I am a union carpenter from pittsburgh. I work commercial, and hang on metal studs all the time. on 25g metal use 1 1/4 fine thread and the go in like a hot knife through butter. I can screw board like a mo' fo' and it has never taken me longer than a second to put in a screw. maybe when I first started it took 2-4 sec



wow u so fast


----------

